# 6x10 or 6x12



## Goosehunter32

I'll have 4 dozen Dakota's.(2 dozen lesser and 2 dozen xtremes.) 2 dozen Avery full body ducks and 2 blinds. Also waders and other tools.


----------



## Flowboard14

The bigger the better. You will be sorry otherwise.


----------



## Goose Bandit

If you think you can get by with a 10' trailer, definitely go with a 12'.... You will not regret having more room!!


----------



## davenport wa.

i agree with bandit thoise 2 feet are worth it i just moved from a 5x8 to a 6x12 just my 02 davenport


----------



## tw3201

i would personally go with a 6x12. I bought a new trailer this summer (6x12) and love it. My buddy has a 7x16 witch is nice for all the room but SUCKS on gas milage. My 6x12 is very good on gas, can hardly even tell its there. I could get by with a 6x10 but like said previous, them two extra feet make all the difference.


----------



## slough

To the OP, i get that much stuff in a 5x8, so a 6x10 would be just fine. Certainly if you have room and money a 6x12 wouldn't hurt.


----------



## DesertWings

It's always better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it...


----------



## Springer

6x12 for sure if you think you need a bigger trailer, not any different pulling a 6x12 vs a 6x10, But you can fit a bunch in a 5x8 which is nice because it is the same width and height as your vehicle and easier to pull. I just had 2.5 dz bagged B2's, a dz shells, a dz FB mallards bagged, 3 dz duck shells, 2 blinds and 36 bigfoots thrown in on top in my 5x8. And a spare tire mounted on the inside of the trailer. It takes up a lot less room in the yard and you can move it around by hand also.


----------



## SDMAN

Go with 6-12.


----------

